# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Hebel--- How do you coat it???

## Fr_303

I want to bulid a  feature wall in the backyard using Hebel. 
Has anyone used it before and what do you coat it with? 
They recommend Dulux Acra-Tel PowerFinish but you have to trowel it on.  
Im wondering if there is anything that can be rolled on. 
Dulux have a render range I don't know if it will work. http://www.dulux.com.au/html/plannin...r_effects.aspx

----------


## seriph1

hi  -  I definitely recommend giving them a call (CSR?) and asking their technical rep. This is one thing that screams to me "getting wrong or poor advice" will cost you dearly!

----------


## autogenous

Yes, ask CSR/HEBEL 
I have done a renovation, the owner choosing to build the boundry wall with Hebel. 
She was informed to use a rolld on acrylic sand face finish. The result was less than effective as the joins were not exactly lined up. It appears joins have to be precise and you may need to do two coats to get a desired finish. 
Trowel on is much more effective IMHO 
I look forward to seeing the results with a roll on, but let CSR advise you on that. 
This would be a good start. http://www.hebelaustralia.com.au/res...ectfinish.aspx

----------

